# Fightin' Music



## bugatabugata (Apr 5, 2012)

Do you guys have a go-to playlist that you listen to before a fight to get into an a**-kicking mood? :s480: I have my first tourney coming up in mid-May and have taken to listening to "wrastlin' music" in the car on the way to sparring, to get in the right frame of mind. Here are a couple of my favorites:

1) Tons of rap/hip hop (pretty much anything by the Roots).
2) "If I Should Fall from Grace with God" by the Pogues
3) "Whiskey in the Jar" (the Metallica version)

Suggestions?


----------



## ETinCYQX (Apr 5, 2012)

Dropkick Murphys. Shippin' Up To Boston and Warrior's Spirit is great. 

Nas-Hate Me Now

DMX-Ain't no Sunshine (for that A. Silva experience, lol)

Stemm-Face the Pain


----------



## Jenna (Apr 6, 2012)

Good music!! 

Because you like The Pogues, I would point you to these guys..  I love this song as I have said before it makes me want to smack something lols..

[yt]plfVQV-klZo[/yt]

If you like The Roots, maybe Method Man, Bring the Pain / Judgement Day  or this (vid is a slow starter)..

[yt]4zNGks3TORE[/yt] 

I like Metallica's version of Whiskey..  Everclear version of Boys are Back in Town cool too though might not be your thing .  Maybe you might like this..

[yt]rSmtHBMjXLU[/yt]


----------



## Stac3y (Apr 19, 2012)

Rezillos--Somebody's Gonna Get Their Head Kicked in Tonight
Joan Jett
AC/DC
Beastie Boys
Dropkick Murphys

Yeah, I'm old.


----------



## bugatabugata (Apr 19, 2012)

Nonsense (on the being "old" part  Joan Jett and the Beasties are timeless!!!


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Apr 19, 2012)

..this video works for me!!!            Motivational Speech





check it out!!!


----------



## bugatabugata (Apr 19, 2012)

Man...gnarly!


----------



## Buka (Apr 19, 2012)

Sreet Fighting Man, by the Rolling Stones.


----------



## blindsage (Apr 26, 2012)

Pharoahe Monch!!!!















Volumes a little low.















Song starts 3 minutes in.


----------



## Gnarlie (Apr 26, 2012)

When you absolutely, positively, got to kick the shizzle out of every mf in the goddam room:

[video=youtube_share;7O1_0hikl-A]http://youtu.be/7O1_0hikl-A[/video]

Big speakers, volume up for the bass break at 6:50

And

[video=youtube_share;3XHFhckNG3s]http://youtu.be/3XHFhckNG3s[/video]


----------



## AnnunakiKungFu (Apr 26, 2012)

Skrillex - Kill Everybody (Bare Noize Remix)
August Burns Red - White Washed
Chimaira - Six

Specifically "Six" at the end of the song when the break down comes and he starts screaming Never Back Down Never Back Down! Man, make me go insane.


----------



## bugatabugata (May 19, 2012)

This is the one I ended up listening to on loop today http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRfuAukYTKg&ob=av3n


----------



## enthusiast (Apr 24, 2013)

here is frankie edgar's playlist )

welcome to the jungle-guns and roses
tears of a samura-the rza
cinderella man-eminem
all i need-method man
shook ones-DI.a
i am whatever you say i am-eminem
can i live-jay-z
kick in the door-biggie
otherside-red hot chilli peppers
simple man-lynyrd skynyrd
unbelievable-i forgot(not the name, i forgot really)


----------



## Cyriacus (Apr 24, 2013)

Skindred - Roots Rock Riot
The Soviettes - Multiply And Divide
Minas Morgul - Mithrandir
Rancid - Django
Ill Nino - Formal Obsession
Mudvayne - Dig
Mudvayne - Smells Like Teen Spirit
The Misfits - Lost In Space

Is my main playlist for doing exercisy stuff.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Apr 30, 2013)

Not sure if you'll like it (and this replies a bit late) but mines a mix of dropkick murphies, international superheroes of hardcore and black tide


----------



## kail (Apr 30, 2013)

dropkick murphys
alice in videoland (her more upbeat stuff)
flogging molly
heidevolk
arkona
eluveitie
epica (the slower songs are great for forms)
acdc
distrubed


----------



## Mauthos (May 1, 2013)

Pretty much anything from Disturbed gets me in the mood.

Also, Chumbawumba - I get knocked down (but I get up again)


----------



## rframe (May 1, 2013)

Some of my fight music playlist.


----------



## KingDiesel (May 2, 2013)

i dig on......

the beastie boys- intergalactic, make some noise, ch ch check it out
chevelle- the red, forfiet, hats off to the bull
taproot- mine,smile,time,again and again, etc[they rock all of it is good]
powerman 5000- worlds collide, nobodys real
Rob zombie- demonoid phenminone, super beast, dragula, living dead girl
white zombie- creature of the wheel, more human than human
then for hip hop

busta rhymes- rhymes galore 
the roots- [any track is banging]
pharoahe monch
DMX
MF Doom
MOP
WU Tang Clan


----------



## Kenpo5.0Hawker (Sep 3, 2013)

Guns N Roses - Welcome to the Jungle, Paradise City

Charlie Daniels- A Country Boy Can Survive

Bunch of NWO and Easy E stuff

And ... I'm not afraid to admit it... Eye of the Tiger 

Been training to the same playlists used when I was workin out for Bull Riding


----------



## Kenpo5.0Hawker (Sep 3, 2013)

Kenpo5.0Hawker said:


> Guns N Roses - Welcome to the Jungle, Paradise City
> 
> Charlie Daniels- A Country Boy Can Survive
> 
> ...



After reading this I added some Metalica (I expect Enter Sandman to be very high energy) and Drowning Pool's Let the Bodies Hit the Floor to my training mix. Gonna test it out in a few min.


----------



## Kenpo5.0Hawker (Sep 9, 2013)

After using my mix... I've moved Eye of the Tiger back to the end. Perhaps I've seen too much Rocky movies but really...that song pushes me to the limit. (but only if nobody watches. I feel cheesey if somebody sees me getting down to that song. ... How sad is that?


----------



## Shai Hulud (Nov 10, 2014)

Knife Party, Cypress Hill, and sometimes Calle 13.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 10, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lTs6a0ORdQU

A mate of mine walked out to final countdown. 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8D3flRlp-Sc


----------

